# Uber driver app crashing on startup



## George m (Apr 2, 2019)

I recently bought huawei y6 2019... With android 9.0 pie but uber driver won't work... After signing in it crashes immediately... I've reinstalled.. Restarted many times but in vain...


----------



## George m (Apr 2, 2019)

I recently bought huawei y6 2019... With android 9.0 pie but uber driver won't work... After signing in it crashes immediately... I've reinstalled.. Restarted many times but in vain...
View attachment 308924


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

George m said:


> I recently bought huawei y6 2019... With android 9.0 pie but uber driver won't work... After signing in it crashes immediately... I've reinstalled.. Restarted many times but in vain...
> View attachment 308924


Install the latest update of Google Services from the play store. That is utility software that helps the app run on your phone.


----------



## George m (Apr 2, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Install the latest update of Google Services from the play store. That is utility software that helps the app run on your phone.


Thanks for the reply... Do you mean I update Google play or its a different app all Together?Because I've updated everything that can be updated


----------



## Ubersfield (May 24, 2019)

Hey I don't mean to necropost but I'm having this exact problem on an Alcatel. Looking around and finding no info... Bump.


----------



## Leroy1996 (Jun 29, 2019)

Did you manage to fix it? Having the exact same problem...


----------



## Leroy1996 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ubersfield said:


> Hey I don't mean to necropost but I'm having this exact problem on an Alcatel. Looking around and finding no info... Bump.


Did you find out how to fix it ? 
having the same problem


----------



## SunshineDriver (Nov 23, 2016)

Same problem. Android 9. Updated everything. Still does not even start. Crashes soon after the Uber tile logo. Following...


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Try this: if you had an old phone that you are transferring things from, don't do it. 

1. Save all your pictures and music and documents to a cloud service like Google drive.
2. Factory reset your phone
3. Go through all the login details to set your phone up - but don't transfer files or settings from an old phone. Set up as new.
4. Make sure you download and install all of your updates first.
5. First app you install after the fresh start should be Uber. The reason why we are doing this is because if Uber does not work after a fresh install, then you automatically know that there's something with the Uber app that is not playing well with Android 9.
6. If Uber installed successfully, use it for a couple of days. If everything works out, start reinstalling your apps one by one and then finally download your files. it can be a tedious process but a lot of people don't realize that sometimes newer apps and older apps don't play well with each other, some apps just won't work very well on Android 9 because Android 9 is doing something differently than previous versions because the operating system itself is newer than the app.


----------

